
The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild - presentation at GDC - simongray
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyMsF31NdNc?
======
stonesixone
Their "Chemistry Engine" model (described starting at 39:55) includes Rule 3,
which says that materials can't change another material's state. But what
about a player (a material) eating an object like a poisonous mushroom (also a
material) that makes them sick? Or eating a magical mushroom that heals them?
It seems like there are cases where you would want to model materials changing
another material's state.

